# WHERE TO BUY WHOLE BRISKET



## onewickedco

IM FROM MIODDLE OF NO WHERE PENNSYLVANIA WHERE CAN I GET A GOOD WHOLE KRYOVAK BRISKET FROM,., ONLINE OR STORES PLEASE HELP WE HAVE ONE BUTCHER AROUND HERE AND HE SUCKS


----------



## mneeley490

Is there a Costco or Cash & Carry near you? That's where I get mine. I hear Sam's Clubs and Walmarts carry them, too.


----------



## smokinhusker

Here's the link for the Sam's closest to you

http://www3.samsclub.com/clublocato...Search=citystate&myCity=frackville&myState=PA

Here's the link for Costco stores 

http://www.costco.com/Warehouse/loc...v1-_-Top_locations&topnav=&whse=BC&lang=en-US

I believe Walmart also carries them and here's the link for stores searching near Frackville, PA

http://www.walmart.com/storeLocator...me=ALL&sfatt=ALL&rx_title=&rx_dest=/index.gsp


----------



## athabaskar

Any local meat market will be able to order one for you. Should take 2-3 days on the outside. Possibly next day. I know brisket isn't a big seller in your neck of the woods, so it might be a great opportunity to get "in" with your local meat cutter. They usually like folks who are willing to experiment and he might be inclined to offer you other things that don't make it to the glass case. Good luck!


----------



## rbranstner

I buy mine from Walmart most of the time.


----------



## austinl

Sam's here


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Find a local Butcher and ask him to see if he can get a "Packer".You may have to buy the case , but that means more to enjoy.LOL

Have fun and...


----------



## onewickedco

thanks for the info that helps


----------



## onewickedco

thats actualy a pretty good idea thanks bro


----------



## tender loins

The Super Walmarts that sell meats usually sell them here. I am also a block or 2 away from a meat wholesaler that's been in town since the old stockyard days (gone for almost 50yrs) and Walmart's prices were cheaper. They also lower the price the closer they get to the Sell By/Use By date! Ask a manager if they can lower the price for you. My last brisket was around $1.85/lb.


----------



## hooligan8403

Well if your military you can get them at your commisary. I get mine from there at times. otherwise sams club or sometimes this little mexican market i like to go to.


----------



## sparkypyro

Smart and Final have them. Only luck with Costco was separated points and no flats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm late to the Party but there are 6 Butcher Shops close to you. I sent a PM with info...JJ


----------



## onewickedco

thank you all i found brisket at walmart 12 to 15lb for 30 to 45$ sams double that i ve been using the walmart ones because of price and im trying to use my own rubs so for the price you cant beat it when i fell that i am getting better at it then ill go to costco or sam s  this is a great forum and all of you are very helpful thanks keep smokin ya ll


----------



## hooligan8403

Strange sams is double the price considering they are the same company unless its just that much bigger of a brisket. Honestly if you get good results with the cheaper priced meat Id keep using it. I always look for stuff on sale as im cheap. Never had complaints so far. You should do fine with that. feel free to ask more questions if you need to as everyone here is willing to help when you need it.


----------



## tfitz12

Perhaps Walmart sells standard or select and Sam's is a grade up from either of those, select or choice.


----------



## doyne

Sams and Walmart both are mostly only carrying flats.  NO whole untrimmed anywhere. I tried Costco as well.  only half briskets and flats.  I have looked everywhere for whole untrimmed brisket with not much luck.  The local meat markets are very expensive.  $4.99 to $6.49 a lb.  YIKES!!


----------



## mneeley490

Look around for any restaurant wholesalers that might sell to the public. Out here we have Restaurant Depot and Cash & Carry. You can usually get whole packers for $2.45- $3.79 these days. Or talk to the butchers at Costco. They might be able to set you up for less for an untrimmed packer?


----------



## mjenko

mneely is right.  Getting it locally almost anywhere is easy and the way to go. 

But, overlooked is the crew of butchers behind the meat counter in any super market.  The will not have what you want in the cases more than likely.  All you have to do is tell them what you want, and they will have it fabbed for you.  Those guys love to help and will make sure the cut is right.  Give it try and post back letting the rest of know about your experience.

Mjenko


----------



## beefylove

I actually had the same thought as you. There are so many different butchers and all the butchers have different prices and quality of meat. 

So for Easter I had my family over and my girlfriends family and thought about smoking or bbq a whole brisket. 

So went into different websites and actually ordered a whole brisket online, http://goodporkbadpork.com/brisket/. I got the meat delivered 1-2 days after, fresh and juicy.

So I finally decided to smoke this whole brisket (12pouns) , and let me tell you all this, although it took about 6-8 hours it was soo worth it!

The meat just melted in my mouth!

If you guys have any tips for any other type of cooking style, let me know!

Cheers!


----------



## glantz

I know this is late but people need to be aware. I noticed why Sam's Club is twice the price of Walmart. When Sam's sells Whole Brisket they mark it as a Flat. Take a look at my pictures at  https://goo.gl/photos/XFXqpkgPPfsLVZpM7. I contacted Sam's and told them about the problem but no response.


----------

